# Bella's first Haircut!



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bella is going to get her hair cut this saturday. She has been to the groomer's three times but not to get a cut, just the other stuff. But becuase we will be traveling over the holidays and she is getting spayed on Dec. 17 I have decided to get the hair cut









Her hair is about 3 inches now but I am not sure what I should tell them that I want. I was thinking about 1/2 inch...Does that sound too short? I know it will be really short at first but it will grow fast. I know the groomers do lots of maltese but I want to make sure that I tell them the right thing!

Thanks for the help!
Nicolle


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Dec 7 2004, 11:15 PM
> *Bella is going to get her hair cut this saturday.  She has been to the groomer's three times but not to get a cut, just the other stuff.  But becuase we will be traveling over the holidays and she is getting spayed on Dec. 17 I have decided to get the hair cut
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


i would have them cut around her privates actually shave this so its nice and clean for the spayi would cut around her face (eye area) and not cut the body hair too much because we are approaching winter, i too had maxi groomed the day before his neutering , if they are a experienced groomer with malteses than she should look beautiful


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I would recommend looking at pictures in the gallery, Dogster, and other places on the internet. Find ones you like. You can have one where you like the face, another where you like the legs, etc. Save the pictures to you computer for future reference. Label the pictures with what you like and print them out.

A 1/2 is not too short. That is what I cut Lexi too. It is very easy to take care of. Plus their hair grows so fast that if you go longer you would have to get it cut sooner. When I had Lexi cut the first time I had them cut her belly a little shorter because that is where she matts the most. You couldn't tell when she was standing.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Find a picture of the trim you like and take it in with you. 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch is a nice length for a puppy trim. I keep Jonathan just under 3/4 inch. The one time I did Mikey I used a 1 1/4 inch comb attachment and made it longer using a 10 blade. I think 1 inch or under is probably more what you want for all of the upcoming excitement.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

1/2-3/4 inch is what I like also for the body...
I took some pictures in of what I DIDN"T want also. She felt that was very helpful in what NOT to do...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

1/2 in. is cute! i love the puppy cut. Find a picture of how you want the face to be if you're going to completely change it. I love when their belly hair is extremely short. DMZ dogs--I feel you with the ears. I'm very anal with how i want their hair on their ears to be.


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank you all so much! I am going to start searching the gallery now to see the cuts that I want to copy. I am sure she will look cute no matter what but I have had bad haircuts during holiday photos and they still haunt me!







I hate for her to look silly for her first christmas.

You guys are such a great help! 

Nicolle


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, here is the outcome. The groomer told me he wanted to go about 1 inch instead of the 1/2 inch I asked for. He said because it is winter and her first hair cut he wanted it a little longer. He said if it is very short you can see every little mistake and she would be a little squrmy b/c it was her first one.

Before:









After:









I am very please with it and she is sooooo soft!
I do like it longer but this will be good for her spay and holiday travels.

Nicolle


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

VERY CUTE! I love short hair (I say that all the time). You're going to love the low maintainence! And you don't have to worry about tangles if put clothes on her.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww how cute


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

AWWWWWWWWWW














She is so absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

So cute!!!!! She looks happy!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

She looks great and still very puppy-ish!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

She's SO CUTE!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Very Cute!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... cute hair cut! Thats what they did to Kodie for his 1st hair cut... but he didnt look good in that like your baby! Kodie looked like a skinny rat! It didnt look healthy. Your baby looks cutie!







.... and noooooo MATTSSSS!!! LUCKY -_-


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ohhhh so sweet.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

She looks great!!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Awww cutie


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Your groomer did the right thing! I was late in getting onto this thread but I would have suggested the 1" also because it is getting colder here in Texas and when you are used to seeing a little fluff-butt, 1/2 inch looks a bit drastic. She looks adorable with the puppy cut. Of course, she also looked adorable before!

Pico's fur grows about an inch a month and I actually love the way he looks the day I bring him in to be groomed but if I let it get any longer, the maintenance is just too time consuming. I brush him every day, which he just loves, and every couple of days I run the steel comb through him to check for mats. He usually has one or two but that's nothing in my opinion. 

I use a boar bristle brush with wooden "paddle" type handle. He comes running and jumps into my lap when he sees me pick up that brush. We both enjoy the time....he gets a little playful when I get to his chest area and when I am through, he's pooped and ready for a little nap.


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok...so it is finally REALLY COLD here in Texas (at least Austin). It is supposed to be in the 20's tonight -- this is rare for us. And I am LOVING Bella's new haircut. We went for our walk tonight and I put on her sweater and didn't have to brush when we came in! It is so nice!

Thank you for all the nice words! Bella is basking in the love!

Nicolle


----------

